# Today’s dealings



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got me a nice S&W K22 today on a trade. This is older one in very nice shape. My model 19 deal fell through. Still working on another Colt Commander. Found one than has been carried a lot but shot little.
If I get it won’t feel bad about getting a ding or two on it. Oh well one in the bag, one got away and still working on one. Cant win them all.


----------

